# He came, he saw, he left



## br945

*can anyone please provide me translation into Latin for the following phrase:

He came, he saw, he left

(this is opposite of veni,vidi,vici which is "i came, i saw, i conquered".
instead of first person, the above phrase is in third person singular.

thanks
*


----------



## Agró

Venit, uidit, iit.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Venit, uidit, profectus est* (o *iuit*, no *_iit_).
It is an academic joke.


----------



## br945

*thanks to Agro and XiaoRoel:

query: instead of "he" if one has to say "i came, i saw, i left"
         what would it be?

query to XiaoRoel : Sir, how do you mean "it is an academic joke"?*


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

Xiao will correct me if I am wrong, but the point is that the phrase (as you say) parodies Caesar's epigram, _veni_, _vidi_, _vici_, in which the alliteration on "v" (pronounced classically as "w") contributes to its punchy effectiveness.

There are two interchangeable forms of the perfect tense of the verb _ire_, "to go"/"leave", _ii_ and _ivi_. By choosing _ivi_ you preserve something of the alliteration.



> * instead of "he" if one has to say "i came, i saw, i left"
> what would it be?*



_veni_, _vidi_, _ivi_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Xiao will correct me if I am wrong,


Nada hay que corregir, Scholiast está en lo cierto.


----------



## uchi.m

Agró said:


> Venit, uidit, iit.


 


XiaoRoel said:


> *Venit, uidit, profectus est* (o *iuit*, no *_iit_).


 


Scholiast said:


> _veni_, _vidi_, _ivi_.



Ha Hello, Scholiast and others

Why did you stick to starting words with v whereas the other ones stick to u and v alternatively? 
Is there a difference when one picks up either u or v in the beginning of a word, in Latin?
I thought everything in ancient documents was graphed with Vs. Go figure.

Vielen dank  Grazie  Thanks Obrigado


----------



## XiaoRoel

En latín, cuando se desarrolla la cursiva, el signo *V* de las capitales, se convierte en *u*. En mayúsculas, consonante o vocal siempre se escribe *V*, en minúsculas siempre *u*. Muy a finales de la E. M. _Petrus Ramus_, un humanista francés regulariza en otro sentido sistematizando el uso de la* U* y de la *v*, con lo que que da el grupo* V/v* para representar el sonido consonántico y *U/u* para el vocálico. El sistema tarda aún un par de siglos en consolidarse en el uso de las imprentas (que en la época eran las que fijaban la ortografía). En los manuales escolares, para comodidad del alumno se suelen usar las "letras ramistas", pero no en las ediciones críticas o no escolares de obras en latín anteriores al s. XV.


----------



## Markcosta

*Can anyone please provide me translation into Latin for the following phrase:*
He Never Came, They Never Saw, Yet He Always Conquered.


----------

